# iphone - ipad app for setting up and managing aquariums



## Sterling70 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey everyone- I know I haven’t posted anything in a while, but that’s because I’ve been hard at work creating an iPhone/iPod/iPad app to help set up and manage freshwater aquariums. It’s called AquaPilot, and it’s designed for new and intermediate aquarium owners, but it’s helpful to pretty much any pet fish owner.

For new fish owners, it selects species for them based on the tank they have or are planning to get. Things such as tank size, shape, filter type and temperature are input by the user, and only species that would be appropriate are suggested. The app also can automatically schedule tank maintenance events in your iOS calendar (PWCs, filter media replacement) and for new owners it will generate a custom setup guide specifically for their tank.

For both new and intermediate aquarists, there is a cycling tool that allows you to input the readings from your water test strips or liquid test to find out how much cycling time is left, or if the tank is ready. There are also tools to help you diagnose sick fish and give you some treatment options… AquaPilot will even locate nearby pet fish and supply retailers! There is also a searchable index of most freshwater aquarium species, and a compatibility tool to see if a selected species is compatible with another desired species.

I’ve tried to make it as user friendly, helpful and inexpensive as I can so that more people can start enjoying the hobby without the frustration of failed tanks. I hope you all will check it out, and I’d love feedback! If you like it, I hope you’ll tell others who might benefit from such an app 

If you’d like to get the app, just search AquaPilot on the app store, or you can go to 

Aqua Pilot iPhone App - automatic guide and care for aquariums, fish tanks, bowls, and most types of freshwater pet fish 

or facebook.com/aquapilot 

to learn more. If you download it and like, please consider giving it a good review on the app store 

Thanks everyone, I hope you find it helpful and enjoyable!


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Cool, i just downloaded it. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds really cool! Wish there was one for the android market.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried to download it, but when I opened it, it wouldn't load
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sterling70 (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry for the error when opening- its an issue with the scheduler, it won't work on older iOS versions... the fix is already in review with apple, should be out in a few days, just download the update when it gets released and you should be good. sorry about that!


----------



## Spooky (Sep 20, 2011)

Sterling70 said:


> Hey everyone- I know I haven’t posted anything in a while, but that’s because I’ve been hard at work creating an iPhone/iPod/iPad app to help set up and manage freshwater aquariums. It’s called AquaPilot, and it’s designed for new and intermediate aquarium owners, but it’s helpful to pretty much any pet fish owner.
> 
> For new fish owners, it selects species for them based on the tank they have or are planning to get. Things such as tank size, shape, filter type and temperature are input by the user, and only species that would be appropriate are suggested. The app also can automatically schedule tank maintenance events in your iOS calendar (PWCs, filter media replacement) and for new owners it will generate a custom setup guide specifically for their tank.
> 
> ...


I have iPad, and did download the aqua pilot. I do like with glitches, first in order to see clearly I have to use as iPhone sized. And I really miss that I can not set up the fishes what I have in my fish tank. I think it would be really cool add to it, that I can actually monitor for maintain with the fishes what I have. And find my answers with the newcomers compatibility. I have 2 red tail sharks, 2 gold gouramis, 3 rose line sharks, 5 pinguin tetras, 1 green Cory and 1 Sterbai Cory (although the sterbai has to come out when the sharks and the gourami grow up for full adult size). I tried the ghost shrimps recently, never had them before - they got eaten. I tired recently yellow mystery snail and later ivory snail - the yellow one had a longer life with one week. I know what to do with fish, but never have the addition. Anyway, the app it's cool, wish I can full size it with clear pic and have option to set up the fishes too beside the type of the tank.


----------



## Sterling70 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions! I do want to get a universal app out there that will run fullscreen on the ipad, but it will take a lot more development so it probably won't be done for a while, but it's in the works!


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

does it take water pH/hardness into account for suggested fish? because that could be really really helpful for those of us with higher pH and thus fewer suitable fish.


----------



## Sterling70 (Aug 5, 2011)

It doesn't take pH into account when suggesting fish, because I thought a better indicator was the attitude selection (community, intermediate, aggressive) since cichlids typically have different pH requirements than community fish... but you make a good point! i'll have to look into if i can incorporate that somehow


----------

